#  > TECHNIEK & ZELFBOUW FORA >  > TECHNIEK >  >  rackje (her) bouwen mbt stroom

## Tummy

Goedenavond,

ik wil ons Amp rack opnieuw indelen mbt stroom.

hier heb ik een andere krachtstroom verdeler voor besteld, een 32ampere met display aanduiding per fase.
niet op alle locaties is een 32A beschikbaar, wel een 16a, hier laat ik een verloop voor maken (ik weet het, mag eigelijk niet) zodat ik toch 3 fase met 16a heb draaien ipv 3 fase met 32a

nu heb ik dus 6 groepen van 16A te verdelen (mits 32A aangesloten) met een 16A zijn dit 3x16A,
nu heb ik in het rack 2x een crown itech4000 en 1x een xti6000

de 2 itech's kunnen volgens specificaties op 1 groepje, en de xti6000 gaat op een apart groepje.

nu wil ik de overige vrije groepen aankunnen sluiten dmv plates in het rack,
aan de voorkant/achterkant.

nu is er ook op diverse locaties geen krachtstroom aanwezig, en moet het met een normale stekker
ik wil het rack niet hoeven te verbouwen door de itech's uit de krachtstroom verdeler te halen.
is dit te splitten op 1 of andere manier? misschien zo? :

wat ik dan kan bedenken als veilige mogelijkheid is door 6 powercon/sucko aansluitingen te maken in het rack. deze zitten gekoppeld aan de 32A verdeler.
en daarboven 3 powercon aansluitingen te maken die gekoppeld zitten aan de 3 Amps. 
deze kan ik doorkoppelen met powercon op gewenste groep, maar hier ook een powercon-lichtnet stekker aansluiten

wordt dit over het algemeen met powercon of sucko gedaan? sucko lijkt mij makkelijker/universeler
mocht dit met powercon zijn, dan moeten zover ik weer de Powercon's chassis deel waar stroom op staat (vanuit de krachtstroom) Grijs zijn, en de powercon dat stroom mag ontvangen Blauw

----------


## MusicXtra

Je bent duizend meter moeilijk aan het doen!
Een verloop naar meer mag gewoon, dus een verloop van 16A CEE naar 32A CEE die in je rack zit is niks verkeerds aan.
Voor gebruik op een enkele 230V groep kun je dus gewoon een verloopje van 230V naar 32A CEE maken, dat mag dus ook gewoon.

----------


## Tummy

vreemd dat ik deze verlopen '230V naar 32A CEE' niet standaard te bestellen tegen kom.
linkje? 

ik bedoel de standaard stekker die ook bij mij in de woonkamer de muur ingaat.. die kan omgezet worden naar een verloop op het 32A rack? veel stroom trekken kan ik dan niet maar kon vaak genoeg tegen dat er geen krachtstroom is en moet toch wat.

edit:
als ik alle fasen wil hebben draaien moet ik een stekker bouwen:

bruin op l1/l2/l3
blauw op N
geel (aarde) op aarde

----------


## MusicXtra

Dat je dat niet als standaard verloop kunt kopen komt omdat je meestal niet voor niets een 32A CEE aansluiting ergens op hebt zitten, dan gebruik je meestal wel iets meer dan 1 groepje 16A.
Maar, je zegt het zelf al, meer dan die 16A kun je er niet uit halen, dat is gelijk de reden dat het gewoon legaal is, andersom is het dus duidelijk niet legaal.
En je moet inderdaad alle drie de fasen van de 32A CEE met elkaar doorlussen.

----------


## MusicXtra

Je hebt laatst mijn rackjes gezien, heb onlangs zelfs met twee rackjes op één 230V WCD gedraaid zonder problemen, verwachtte een zaal met podium waar 300 man in kon, bleek een hok te zijn waar amper 50 man in te proppen was en zonder podium.  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## renevanh

Je verbind de fase van je shuco plug met L1/L2/L3, de aarde met de aarden en nul met de nul. Voila.
Uiteraard heb je dan maximaal 16A totaal beschikbaar, dus je moet je amps wel op 1x 16A kunnen draaien. Als dat niet gaat werkt deze oplossing ook niet.

Enige potentiele probleem: hoe gaat je verdeler er mee om als je je shuco verkeerd om in de WCD steekt en je dus je fase op N krijgt en je nul op L1/L2/L3? In theorie geen probleem, in praktijk... ??

----------


## MusicXtra

> Enige potentiele probleem: hoe gaat je verdeler er mee om als je je shuco verkeerd om in de WCD steekt en je dus je fase op N krijgt en je nul op L1/L2/L3? In theorie geen probleem, in praktijk... ??



In de praktijk is dat ook geen probleem, eventuele aardlek zal niet aangesproken worden, de verdeler 'ziet' immers niet wat de 0 en de fase is.

----------


## Tummy

dit is altijd wissel stroom toch...
volgens mij moet dat niet uitmaken of je een stekker omdraait.

bij gelijk spanning is dat wel een probleem,
en volgens mij is Net spanning, en krachtstroom beide wissel spanning

----------


## VrijeVogel

Als je 16A draait, dan kun je een harting 6 connector plaatsen. Zo kun je elke fase een eigen nul geven.
Als er geen krachtstroom is, dan maak je een spin(etje) met 3x 220v stekker.

Maar aangezien je verdeler ook voor andere opties wilt gebruiken, zou ik gewoon 2x een powercon in op je versterker rek maken met elk een 220v kabel / stekker. Je verdeler in een losse flightcase doen. Zo kun je alle kanten op.

----------


## MusicXtra

> Als je 16A draait, dan kun je een harting 6 connector plaatsen. Zo kun je elke fase een eigen nul geven.
> Als er geen krachtstroom is, dan maak je een spin(etje) met 3x 220v stekker.



Valt voor mij ook onder de categorie 'duizend meter moeilijk doen', dan heb je nog altijd drie aparte groepen nodig om profijt te hebben van je Harting, die zijn er meestal niet als er geen kracht aansluiting aanwezig is.

----------


## renevanh

> In de praktijk is dat ook geen probleem, eventuele aardlek zal niet aangesproken worden, de verdeler 'ziet' immers niet wat de 0 en de fase is.



Daar zit ook het knelpuntje niet, ik vraag me af wat die voltmeters gaan doen.

----------


## djspeakertje

Het was ff worstelen, maar volgens mij begrijp ik je vraag. 
Je wilt je amprack uitrusten met een 32A krachtstroomverdeler, maar je hebt op sommige locaties alleen 16A krachtstroom of zelfs alleen een enkele 16A (single phase) groep beschikbaar. 

De regel voor (kracht-)stroomverloopjes: van klein naar groot mag wel, van groot naar klein mag niet. 
In dit geval zou ik een 32A male chassisdeel monteren op het amprack, en twee verloopjes hierbij maken:
- 16A krachtstroom male -> 32A krachtstroom female 
- 16A schuko male -> 16A krachtstroom female (waarbij de fase van de schuko aangesloten is op alle 3 de fasen van de CEE zodat alle wcd's van de verdeler het doen, ookal worden ze gevoed vanuit 1 groepje 16A)

Op die manier kan je altijd draaien. 

Een patchsysteem voor de spanning van je amps lijkt me geen goed idee. Het kost een boel geld en je loopt het risico dat de patatboer je amps zonder spanning zet om z'n frituur op te laten draaien. 

Als je echt 4 losse groepen nodig hebt voor de rest van je apparatuur kan je 2 amps op 1 groepje gooien. Heb je die 4 groepen niet persé nodig dan zou je ook iedere amp z'n eigen groepje kunnen geven. De rest van de groepen lekker op schuko WCD's aan de voorkant maken en duidelijk labelen op welke fase ze zitten.

Het voordeel van de 3 amps op 2 groepen is dat je 1 fase 32A puur voor je amps gebruikt, en dat er niemand per ongeluk een prikkabel op fase 2 kan prikken terwijl daar je sub-amp op zit. 

Edit: De rest was me voor, had de reacties niet gezien? 


Daan

----------


## PvG

> Als je 16A draait, dan kun je een harting 6 connector plaatsen. Zo kun je elke fase een eigen nul geven.
> Als er geen krachtstroom is, dan maak je een spin(etje) met 3x 220v stekker.



Volgens mij is het "not done" om meerdere 230V groepen te combineren. Bij een fout in je spinner kunnen er verschillende zaken misgaan:
- de ene groep kan de andere voeden
- je zou meer dan 16A kunnen trekken
- je zou 400V kunnen krijgen als het toevallig verschillende fases zijn
- er kan spanning op een male shucko komen te staan
Niet alleen na de spinner kan het misgaan, maar ook voor. Kortom: geen 230V groepjes combineren in 1 behuizing/connector!

----------


## renevanh

> Volgens mij is het "not done" om meerdere 230V groepen te combineren. Bij een fout in je spinner kunnen er verschillende zaken misgaan



Dat hoeft geen fout in de spinner te zijn... steek 1 van de shuco's 'verkeerd om' in de WCD en je nul wordt ineens je fase (en een fase wordt je nul). Dan heb je opeens 2 fases 400V!
Steek 2 shuco's 'verkeerd om' in de WCD en je hebt kortsluiting.
Met 16A CEE zou het theoretisch veilig kunnen, met shuco lijkt het me gewoon heel dom.

----------


## MusicXtra

> Daar zit ook het knelpuntje niet, ik vraag me af wat die voltmeters gaan doen.



Die zullen alledrie dezelfde spanning aangeven, zitten gewoon tussen de fases en de nul, dus nu met z'n drietjes op dezelfde fase.

----------


## PvG

> Dat hoeft geen fout in de spinner te zijn... steek 1 van de shuco's 'verkeerd om' in de WCD en je nul wordt ineens je fase (en een fase wordt je nul). Dan heb je opeens 2 fases 400V!
> Steek 2 shuco's 'verkeerd om' in de WCD en je hebt kortsluiting.
> Met 16A CEE zou het theoretisch veilig kunnen, met shuco lijkt het me gewoon heel dom.



Volgens mij was het idee om dan de verdeler weg te laten en dan kunnen de "nullen" gescheiden blijven. Toch is het "not done" vanwege de door genoemde redenen.

----------


## Outline

Hoe we iets makkelijks weer ongelooflijk onnodig ingewikkeld maken!...

32A-krachtverdeler in je rack, zelf uitzoeken hoe je je versterkers daarop verdeelt en hoe je de resterende groepen naar buiten wil brengen (het blijft JOUW rackje en jij moet er mee werken!) en vervolgens een verloopje 16A 3F CEE Male naar 32A 3F CEE Female en een verloopje 16A 1F Schuko naar 32A 3F CEE Female en je bent klaar!

Verlengkabels zou ik (voor het gemak) op 32A 3F CEE houden. Scheelt weer verwarring en foute kabels bijhebben!

Kunnen we het Topic nu dan afronden en het niet nog onnodig ingewikkelder maken?

----------


## MusicXtra

En zo zijn we weer bij mijn eerste reactie terecht gekomen.  :Stick Out Tongue: 
Die 32A is overigens wel heel handig, dat is zo ongeveer in iedere zaal wel de standaard dus wanneer je dat ook als standaard hanteert kom je met de genoemde verloopjes eigenlijk altijd weg.

----------


## NesCio01

> En zo zijn we weer bij mijn eerste reactie terecht gekomen. 
> Die 32A is overigens wel heel handig, dat is zo ongeveer in iedere zaal wel de standaard dus wanneer je dat ook als standaard hanteert kom je met de genoemde verloopjes eigenlijk altijd weg.




In dat geval zou ik, bij enkelvoudig WCD-gebruik (16A) m'n verloop
ook [van 230 V male steker naar female 32 A] maken en niet naar female 16A,
dat scheelt je nl. een verloop, mede omdat je je rack op male 32 A
uitvoert.

grtz

Nes

----------


## Outline

> In dat geval zou ik, bij enkelvoudig WCD-gebruik (16A) m'n verloop
> ook [van 230 V male steker naar female 32 A] maken en niet naar female 16A,
> dat scheelt je nl. een verloop, mede omdat je je rack op male 32 A
> uitvoert.
> 
> grtz
> 
> Nes



Wat had ik ook alweer gezegd? Hmmm...





> een verloopje 16A 1F Schuko naar 32A 3F CEE Female



Ik merk steeds vaker dat de reacties hier half of helemaal niet gelezen worden...

----------


## VrijeVogel

Ik zie niet in hoe je met een harting 6 en 3 shuko stekkers stroom kan verwisselen of verdubbelen...
Elke fase heeft en behoud zijn eigen nul.

Doch stel ik nog steeds vraagtekens in de praktijk. TS wil een stroomverdeler van 380 naar 220 plaatsen om zo de versterkers op verschillende fases te kunnen verdelen. Maar als er geen 380 is, dan een verloop naar 220... Dan zit je toch weer op een groep en heb je min of meer hetzelfde probleem? 

Ik heb het idee ook in mijn hoofd gehad om een 380 verdeler toe te gaan passen, maar ik deze ga ik nu in een losse koffer plaatsen. Alle apparatuur cases krijgen gewoon één of twee powercons. Zo kan ik altijd nog kiezen voor verdeling op meerdere 220 groepen.

----------


## PvG

> Ik zie niet in hoe je met een harting 6 en 3 shuko stekkers stroom kan verwisselen of verdubbelen...
> Elke fase heeft en behoud zijn eigen nul.



Zolang alles vastzit, kan het goed gaan. Maar wat als er een draad, pen of bus loskomt in de Harting en contact maakt met een ander groepje... Er kan spanning op een male shucko komen te staan en dat is voldoende reden om dit niet te doen. 

Edit: NEN3544 is een norm die hier wat over zegt ;-)

----------


## VrijeVogel

Dus al die break-in met schuco en harting female zijn levens gevaarlijk en illegaal? 
Oef dan mag ik al mijn multikabels wel gaan vervangen door losse 220 snoeren....

----------


## Tummy

Ik wil inderdaad gewoon de krachtstroom verdeler aan kunnen sluiten over 3 fases met een schucko,
dan kan ik max totaal 16a trekken, maar ik kom genoeg lokaties tegen waar alleen een schuko voorkomt, en wil niet me rack aanpassen, dat moet lekker dicht en netjes blijven.

----------


## stainz

Ik zou zoals eerder genoemd een los rackje met een verdeler maken en in je amp rack powercon in zodat je altijd kan prikken zoals jij het wil. En als je naar een locatie zonder krachtstroom gaat dan kan je dat verdeelrek gewoon helemaal thuislaten scheelt weer ook!

----------


## Joost van Ens

En ook elk ouderwets annaloog dimbalkje is nu ineens verboden? colgens mijgaan er door een fourbar gevoed vanaf een dimmerpack, toch minimaal 2 (gedimde) fases, mits dat dimmerpack is aangesloten met een vijfpolige stekker.
Bij een sixbar, zelfs 3.

Joost.

----------


## PvG

> En ook elk ouderwets annaloog dimbalkje is nu ineens verboden? colgens mijgaan er door een fourbar gevoed vanaf een dimmerpack, toch minimaal 2 (gedimde) fases, mits dat dimmerpack is aangesloten met een vijfpolige stekker.
> Bij een sixbar, zelfs 3.
> 
> Joost.



Die dimmer hangt dus met 1 steker aan het net achter een aparte automaat en niet met 3 male shuckos aan 3 verschillende groepjes. Als er wat mis is in die dimmer, kan er dus geen spanning op een male shucko komen te staan... Ff goed lezen en doordenken wat er mis kan gaan. 

3 fases in een harting stoppen is prima, maar niet via 3 male shuckos.

----------


## Tummy

bestelling gedaan,samen met geluidskaart en dbx rta om me ook hierin te gaan verdiepen (nu pas besteld ivm dj trip naar het buitenland)

ik heb ervoor gekozen om de krachtroom verdeler naar Sucko in het rack te maken, alles voorop,
dit omdat eigelijk bijna alles bij ons Sucko stekkers heeft en er dan geen powercon>sucko verloopjes nodig zijn die je dan wel eens vergeet mee te nemen.

deze 6x Sucko heb ik dan in het rack zitten, en de versterkers krijgen een Powercon In, ook aan de voorkant,
3 blauwe powercom, amp1,2,3.

zo kan ik ze met een sucko-powercon kabel doorkoppelen in het krachtstroom maar ook op het net stroom uit de muur.

even kijken hoe dit gaat, omdat ik beetje schrok van de prijs van de powercon-sucko-kabel-chasis dingen.
als ik diverse verlopen ging maken ging dit erg in de prijzen lopen. daarom even deze snelle simpele optie.

samen met de speakon en xlr komt alles aan de voorkant.

nu nog even de vraag,
als ik 2 itech 4000's samen op 1 groepje ga zetten (zou volgens specificaties moeten kunnen), ga ik dit erg merken aan vermogen/klank? doordat 2 versterkers van 1 groepje vermogen en stroom gaan trekken? 

of is het echt aan te raden elke Amp een aparte groep te geven?

----------


## Carl

Nee, daar merk je niets van, pas als de groep overbelast raakt, merk je een zeer groot verschil. (stilte.....)
De versterkers beïnvloeden elkaar niet. Dit heeft ook niet met groepen oid te maken. Zekeringen en automaten zijn geen verkeersagenten die stoorsignalen vertellen rechtsomkeert te maken.

----------


## Tummy

eindresultaat:



alle kabels, connectoren, sucko's en pluggen allemaal los besteld.
2 lange middagen werk gehad, voornamelijk met solderen van kabels,

4x speakon (2x 4polig 2x 2 polig)
2x powercon
1x doorlus
6x sucko uit
zooitje sucko-powercon kabels om door te koppelen naar de amps ,

komt nog een itech bij, en diverse inprik.

was last moment en de volgende dag moest het draaien, de labeltjes en lades etc komt nog  :Smile:

----------


## speakertech

> eindresultaat:
> 
> 
> 
> alle kabels, connectoren, sucko's en pluggen allemaal los besteld.
> 2 lange middagen werk gehad, voornamelijk met solderen van kabels,



Hopelijk heb je alleen de audiokabels gesoldeerd.
Als je de netkabels vertind hebt, kun je wachten op storingen. Netbekabeling wordt afgewerkt met adereindhulzen of ook wel de bekende AMP connectors....
Speakertech

----------


## Tummy

Wat voor storingen bijvoorbeeld?
alleen de powercon en speakon connectoren zijn gesoldeerd, de rest niet.
powercon en speakon zijn niet te solderen? Dan ga ik dit even aanpassen.

----------


## Carl

Een draad welke je klemt, bijvoorbeeld onder een schroef, moet je nooit vertinnen.
Tin is namelijk zacht materiaal dat altijd zal blijven vloeien. Een vertinde draad zal dus nooit echt strak onder een schroef zitten en op den duur zelfs loskomen. De storing lijkt me dan duidelijk.
En ja ik weet dat vele leveranciers kabel leveren met de draden gestript en vertind, maar dat doen ze dan allemaal verkeerd. In elk geval voor draad die geklemd zal gaan worden. 
Een draad onder een schroef kun je het beste afwerken met een adereindhuls. Kabelschoenen ("Amp-jes")zijn ook een prima alternatief, maar nemen meer ruimte in.

----------


## Tummy

zo leer je nog eens wat  :Smile: 

de draden onder schroef zijn niet gesoldeerd.

alleen de kabels aan de chassis delen van powercon en speakon, hier zal ik ook nog even klemmetjes opzetten

----------


## SPS

> zo leer je nog eens wat 
> 
> de draden onder schroef zijn niet gesoldeerd.
> 
> alleen de kabels aan de chassis delen van powercon en speakon, hier zal ik ook nog even klemmetjes opzetten



Nu je de chassisdelen van power en speakon al hebt gesoldeerd, zou ik dat maar zo laten.
Het probleem is namelijk, dat je het soldeersel niet goed meer van de lipjes afkrijgt, en dat je de amp schoentjes dus contact laat maken op een (zacht) oppervlak van soldeertin. Da's nog veel erger dan dat je nu hebt!

----------


## soundsystem

Ik vraag me af wat er zo mis is met het solderen van een powercon chassisdeel?

----------


## MusicXtra

Mits goed gedaan en met een krimpkousje geïsoleerd is daar ook niks mis mee.

----------


## Hitvision

> eindresultaat:



Wat weegt dit rackje nu? Is die nog een beetje hanteerbaar? Voor snelle op- en afbouw gaat dit wel rap.

----------


## PvG

Als we dan toch bezig zijn:
Eigenlijk horen powercon chassisdelen in een gesloten behuizing met trekontlasting voor de kabel(s) waarbij alle aanraakbare metalen delen zijn geaard.

Maar goed, dat doet bijna niemand... Wat is dan het minst slechte alternatief op basis van een kaal D-hole paneeltje:
Aders met kabelschoentjes of dmv solderen vastzetten aan powercon. Laat de aarddraad enkele cm langer dan fase en nul. Leg ook een aarddraad naar een blank stuk van het 19" paneel (oogje vastzetten met schroef). Per ader een stukje krimpkous en ook om het geheel (incl powercon) een stuk krimpkous. Zet de kabel goed vast (2 of meer tiewraps) aan het paneel zodat de aders bij de powercon niet kunnen bewegen als de kabel beweegt (hiermee neem je het nadeel van solderen weg: breuk op overgang naar vertind). De aarddraad laat je langer zodat deze als laatste loskomt, mocht er toch een flinke ruk aan de kabel worden gegeven. De aarddraad naar paneel moge duidelijk zijn waarom. Iemand nog aanvullingen?

----------


## Tummy

@hitvision: geen idee wat het weegt, het is goed handelbaar en staat op wielen, ook heb ik een grote bus met laadklep.. Scheelt een hoop tillen,

Rackje is ook zeer snel plug en play zo,
kabels erin en draaien,

het rackje even mee aarden is inderdaad een goeie optie dit ga ik ook even doen!

----------


## NesCio01

> Als we dan toch bezig zijn:
> Eigenlijk horen powercon chassisdelen in een gesloten behuizing met trekontlasting voor de kabel(s) waarbij alle aanraakbare metalen delen zijn geaard.
> 
> Maar goed, dat doet bijna niemand... Wat is dan het minst slechte alternatief op basis van een kaal D-hole paneeltje:
> Aders met kabelschoentjes of dmv solderen vastzetten aan powercon. Laat de aarddraad enkele cm langer dan fase en nul. Leg ook een aarddraad naar een blank stuk van het 19" paneel (oogje vastzetten met schroef). Per ader een stukje krimpkous en ook om het geheel (incl powercon) een stuk krimpkous. Zet de kabel goed vast (2 of meer tiewraps) aan het paneel zodat de aders bij de powercon niet kunnen bewegen als de kabel beweegt (hiermee neem je het nadeel van solderen weg: breuk op overgang naar vertind). De aarddraad laat je langer zodat deze als laatste loskomt, mocht er toch een flinke ruk aan de kabel worden gegeven. De aarddraad naar paneel moge duidelijk zijn waarom. Iemand nog aanvullingen?




Het is zonder trekontlasting,
wel zo te bestellen bij Neutrik


grtz

Nes

----------


## speakertech

> Mits goed gedaan en met een krimpkousje geïsoleerd is daar ook niks mis mee.



Voor zover ik ze ken, hebben de aansluitlippen van powercon chassisdelen, geen gaatje. Het is dan ook niet mogelijk om de te solderen bedrading in te haken. Dat is nl verplicht. Een soldeerlas kan door een fout warm worden waarbij het soldeer smelt. De draad kan dan wegschieten en andere metalen delen raken.De draad extra borgen met een krimpkousje is volgens de regels voldoende. Nog handiger is het om de bekende aanknijpschuifklemmetjes te gebruiken. Ook dan kan de draad niet wegspringen. Indien de aansluitingen bij normaal gebruik onbereikbaar zijn voor aanraking, hoeven ze niet persé te worden geïsoleerd. Voor extra veiligheid, doe ikzelf dat wel altijd. Het is dan ook aanraakveilig als je in het inwendige van het rek moet zijn.

Speakertech

----------


## Tummy

ik heb ze wel afgeschermd inderdaad, aanraking is niet mogelijk
ik ga dit wel even aanpassen op een vrije middag, mbt aarde draad en klemmetjes

----------

